# Are there any fish that can be kept alone in a 10gal?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Besides a betta of course


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that if the fish doesn't school and doesn't have a huge bioload (like Goldfish) it would do fine in a 10 gallon. But I can't think of any names off the top of my head. XD


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I dont know of any that fit that criteria lol XD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Hmm what about american flag fish?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dwarf Indian Pufferfish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekinetic said:


> Hmm what about american flag fish?


I think those are illegal in california /: I will have to check though...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Dwarf Indian Pufferfish.


Oh yeah I forgot about those...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pygmy Cories.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What about some small type of cichlid. Like one that grows to like 4 inches or less?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Cichlids aren't that small though lol. I think... o-o


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Multis Cichlids can I think. http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=30


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Rams stay pretty small. I think a pair needs 20 gallons, though. You could get a small school of tetras.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

How soft is your water? Maybe a smaller species of gourami such as honey or dwarf might be content to live by itself provided the tank is suitable.

An easy species of apistogramma might be worth looking into if you have water suitable for them. They are absolutely stunning in a biotope style set-up (think dark water and leaf litter) and I am sure you could keep one, or possibly a pair, in a 10 gallon tank. Apistogramma cacatuoides springs to mind.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dario Dario.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You know a fish I enjoyed that can be kept alone is a paradise fish not sure about ten gallons being ideal you would have to check. But they are pretty and are very similar to betta's. They even flare and have a labarynth organ. They are just larger. I think they are a type of gourami. Their colors change with thier mood to really rapidly. I saw mine get mad once and turn black around it's head in a matter of a minute and change instantly back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Paradise_Fish


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Dario dario are absolutely tiny and can be pretty shy. In a 10 gallon alone you would be hard pressed to find it. I had one in a 3.5 gallon for a while and I saw it maybe once or twice a day if that. Half the time I thought it had escaped or died.

Plus they really only take live foods a lot of the time so you either have to have cultures going, be buying live foods regularly or be hatching something like BBS on a daily basis. Mine sometimes took frozen but very greatly preferred live foods.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol dario dario is so little! I was hoping for something larger than a betta! I will look into that paradise fish though...

PS: thank you for the link Choclate


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They grow up to 4 inches they were one of the first tropical fish in aquariums. They are decreasing in popularity because you can get more colorful less agressive fish. Sorry for saying Dario Dario. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Dario_dario


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

you don't have to be sorry for saying Dario Dario. They are cute little fish!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had room for them.


----------

